# Leadership



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 06:07:19 -0000*
Great article! Thanks Greg.
The following article doesn‘t really deal fully with the
relationship issue, but it is interesting reading.  It is
entitled "Leadership: the ability to tell someone to go to
**** , and have them look forward to the trip" .
 http://www.vcds.dnd.ca/dgsp/dsc/D2000nws/1997/dec97/leader_e.asp 
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

